# The "Romaurie Effect"



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

‪Vacuum-enhanced nano-truncated-pyramid aquarium.‬‏ - YouTube


Romaurie Effect Videos 1. "The Romaurie-Effect" 2. Romaurie Effect: Home made vacuum-pump.


More information of the R&D into vacuum enhanced aquariums via "The Romaurie Effect".

Within a year of the original system being aired on the "Fishkeepers Forum" a number of clones with names like "open bottom aquarium", "fish highway" started appearing. So we gave our system a name.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you selling these?

What do you do when algae grows in the middle of the tube? Tubes are way too big for smaller tanks. They take up too much space in the tank, IMO. I could see using it to connect something like 2-125s end to end. Just seems gadget like, but to each their own.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I have lots of fun playing with this...
Simple physics, try it yourself without all the extras by taking any clean glass or jar, submerge it in you tank, turn it over and pull it out (upside down) making sure the lip stays below the surface. If you put a pinch of fish food in the jar as you do it the fish will swim up into the glass...


----------



## capt_pugwash (Feb 21, 2011)

Once the vacuum is made, the water remains in until the water level covering the inlet falls.The pumps and vacuum pumps provide air to the inverted areas.With the inverted aquariums you are effectively doubling the volume of water with the san=me base area.
Magnetic scrubbers are useful for cleaning those areas mentioned.But after a heavy build up only removing and cleaning will suffice.I have to do this perodically to ensure the small circulating pump inside the inverted section is not blocked.


----------

